# my 210g tank



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

is that a snake head?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope, I'd like one but I've never really tried to aquire one.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh nevermind its a bichir isn't it? They look very similar I didn't notice the full body shots of it at first but the close up of the face looks a lot like a snake head kinda.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

They do yes.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

not related at all are they? And yeah snake heads are pretty wicked i just watched the river monster episode on them. Its a shame people let them go into the wild when are people going to learn. They are vicious as hell. Ive never seen a fish kill just to kill.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No they aren't related. That's very interesting that they kill just to kill, now I know why they're illegal in alot of areas. I will have to go watch that episode.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> No they aren't related. That's very interesting that they kill just to kill, now I know why they're illegal in alot of areas. I will have to go watch that episode.


oh its nuts dude he is watching a video of someone who owns them and the guy drops a gold fish in and the snake head literally swims by bites it in half and keeps going. They have gotten pretty bad in florida now attacking people and animals. they are becoming over populated and when he is fishing for them every time he casts out almost immediately they try to take his bait. Also the way they protect their young is fascinating, and they are not a pack fish but will defend each other if they see another in distress.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You should consider getting a Snake head, a good one to add to your awesome collection. There are some pretty awesome videos of them on the internet such as these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKjJV0alqsw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAZnfxDRpCo&feature=related

This is the most voilent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPGmvemG6fk


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

They are illegal for a reason cam. A large snakehead would probably kill 3/4 of the fish in Blue's tank. There is a reason they have become a top predator and are killing entire ecosystems.
Revo isn't kidding, they will kill just to do it. 
The silver dollars, stingrays, and arowanna would be dead meat. 
Yeah you should check out that show tho Cray, its pretty eye opening.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> They are illegal for a reason cam. A large snakehead would probably kill 3/4 of the fish in Blue's tank. There is a reason they have become a top predator and are killing entire ecosystems.
> Revo isn't kidding, they will kill just to do it.
> The silver dollars, stingrays, and arowanna would be dead meat.
> Yeah you should check out that show tho Cray, its pretty eye opening.


LOL the green arowana is the second most agressive arowana, it might not be able to kill some snakeheads like the ones rev mentioned but the ones forsale around here would be food.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha yeah I was talking about a big snakehead from River Monsters lol
Id be surprised if any fish could handle a large snakehead, but a pet shop snakehead would be a snack for your monster lol


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Good for you for showing off your fish once again. Yes, they are kewl...everyone already knows I don't exactly like you but since I can't change you being on FF-the fish you have are very different from what i I usually see and I wish I could have a tank as large as yours and i'm happy that you have the money for that stuff


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

On a related subject of monster fish... here's some pictures from when we went to Ripley's Aquarium in Myrtle Beach. 








This arowana was pushing 4 feet long









From top to bottom: Arapaima, about 5.5 feet long. Tiger Shovelnose Catfish, about 4 feet. And a redtail catfish on the bottom, about 4.5 feet long


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are come nice fish HXC!! Was the aquarium nice?
Chocolate: you dont need to express the fact that you don't like someone every time you post. Is he not allowed to show off the fish he is proud of? this is a fish forum you know. Blue doesn't go to all your posts and say rude things. Why don't you back it down.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Those are come nice fish HXC!! Was the aquarium nice.


It was a nice little aquarium (emphasis on the little) although they did have a cool exhibit on "deadly" fish. Fish like electric eels, cone snails, sea nettles, etc. That was pretty cool. And they had a great shark/reef tunnel, complete with movie walkway. 
But I'm really glad we both got a 75% military discount, because paying $30 for admission would have been too much for the size of the place. Instead we got in for about $11. 
The hubby was excited that they had some FW stuff. In the same tank with those fish was a big brown FW stingray and a gigantic pacu.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i gotta say tho that poly you have is beautiful how big is he and how old. You have probably talked to the guy i work with he is a mfker. How much did that tank set you back.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Bichirs are 20"+ I traded a gaint gourami for a pair of them, don't know the age maybe 2 years. The tank with stand and lid was $850.14 exactly with 4 canisters 2 heaters and 2 airpumps so add another $500ish and the fish are around $2500 total. I didn't pay that because I traded fish for other fish, I actually got a wicked deal on my rays, cost me next to nothing for the pair.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Bichirs are 20"+ I traded a gaint gourami for a pair of them, don't know the age maybe 2 years. The tank with stand and lid was $850.14 exactly with 4 canisters 2 heaters and 2 airpumps so add another $500ish and the fish are around $2500 total. I didn't pay that because I traded fish for other fish, I actually got a wicked deal on my rays, cost me next to nothing for the pair.


damn thats an awesome deal im assuming got the tank used? because i was looking at a 180 gallon at it is around $800 for just the tank. The guy i work with he got his 180 gallon on craigslist for 10 bucks i think it was from someone thats what he has his bichir's in.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Good for you for showing off your fish once again. Yes, they are kewl...everyone already knows I don't exactly like you but since I can't change you being on FF-the fish you have are very different from what i I usually see and I wish I could have a tank as large as yours and i'm happy that you have the money for that stuff


Wow this kid just won't quit will he?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Revolution1221 said:


> damn thats an awesome deal im assuming got the tank used? because i was looking at a 180 gallon at it is around $800 for just the tank. The guy i work with he got his 180 gallon on craigslist for 10 bucks i think it was from someone thats what he has his bichir's in.


Nope I got it brand spankin' new I paid for a 180 and they gave me a 210 haha.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Well Blue Cray I think your fish are pretty cool I just really looked at the pictures I like the one where it is looking at you and that was a pretty good deal for that tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hell yeah that was more than a good deal dont know exact price on one of those but know they are over 1,000$


----------



## steven1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> is that a snake head?


snakeheads are serial killers and thats why they are gangsta :lol:;-):chair::x:smile::smile::razz::fish::fun:


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


>


Woa! Your fish are awesome =D Don't mind me asking but...where do you keep such a large tank? I mean...210 gallons is pretty big!


----------

